# Missing Hair. Mites?



## gutterpunk (Feb 20, 2019)

I recently got some mice from pretty bad conditions, wouldn't be surprised if they had mites. How do I treat with ivermectin? I've heard it's really easy to overdose. Any other mite treatments? What else could be causing hair loss?
They also may be pregnant. Can't tell if they're pregnant or just fat yet.

I live in a very small town, vet doesn't see exotics.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd use olive oil to treat external parasites by suffocating them. It is impossible to overdose but avoid applying in the ears and on the face.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I mix the Ivermectin in a 1 to 4 parts water ratio. So to make a cup of solution, 1/4 cup of Ivermectin to 3/4 cup of water. It then goes into a spray bottle for easy use, keep refrigerated and shake when needed. Just spritz a little on the back of their necks and rub the rest down their back, they'll spread it while grooming. I treated my mice a total of four times every seven days along with lightly spraying their bedding. If your mice do end up being pregnant, I'd advise against treating the babies. Treat the mother and that should be good enough.


----------

